# Planted Tank To Come..



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I've been looking I wasn't really liking the way my 30G was setup so im starting over...
What I've done so far..
- Tore down the tank
- Figured out which lighting I want
- What fish I plan to keep
- What plants
- What Rocks/Driftwood
and here's my plan
I tore down the tank, put the cycled water, rock, sand fish into 35-40G container with light old HOB canister, and same heater. 

I plan to put a good 2.5-3 inch layer of EcoComplete or Flourite for substrate. With some sort of rock, which im undecided on. Maybe some ADA stuff, even though its like 4 bucks a pound. In the way of plants, I want to make a nice carpet of dwarf hairgrass or something similar. With maybe some larger plants sprouting up. In the way of fish, my list is as follows.
- Otocinclus Cats 2-5
- Sidthimunki Botia Loach 2-5
OR
- Tiger Shrimp 20
- Blue Pearl 10
In the way of electronics.. 65W Compact Fluorescent, new heater, canister filter..

Any ideas? Critiques?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if the lighting s strong enough for the hair grass...With what you have, there;s only about 2 watts per gallon, which is about medium lighting. from what Kristin has told me, hair grass needs really high lighting, so you might want to knock that off your list. Instead, you could have dwarf saggataria, not quite hairgrass, but it'll fill up nicely and have a nice carpet looking effect once it grows.

For larger p[lants, I suggest various species of crypts. I have some wendtiis, the red and bronze variety, and there still kinda small, but the ones at my lfs are really large and bushy. I also keep some lutea, another crypt. the mix of the lutea's bright green, and the wendtii's dark redish bronze make a very good looking aquascape. You might also want to consider various species of val, sag, and ferns. 

Java moss will also create a nice looking carpet.

I would deffaintly go with the ottos, I have some in my plante 10 gallon, and love them. Are there any other fish that you were looking at other than the loaches? I've never kept them before so I don't have much info on them.

When you say blue pearl,. are they shrimp, or danios?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

SBDTHUR said:


> I plan to put a good 2.5-3 inch layer of EcoComplete or Flourite for substrate.


I personally suggest Eco over Flourite. It doesn't need to be rinsed, is easier to plant in IMO, and doesn't cloud the water. Flourite is just the opposite. I also think that Eco is better for bottom feeders. Flourite pieces can be kind of sharp.



> In the way of plants, I want to make a nice carpet of dwarf hairgrass or something similar. With maybe some larger plants sprouting up. In the way of electronics.. 65W Compact Fluorescent, new heater, canister filter..


Hairgrass may or may not thrive in that lighting. If you add CO2 and dose fertilizers regularly, you may be able to get away with a carpet. It will grow very slow though and IMO it won't look like the nice photos you see of people's tanks with the lush hair grass carpet. If you have more light, CO2, and ferts, then it would grow in faster and probably healthier. There are other grassy plants that would grow better in 65w though.....like Echinodorus tenellus. Its not thin, but would give you a grassy effect.



> In the way of fish, my list is as follows.
> - Otocinclus Cats 2-5
> - Sidthimunki Botia Loach 2-5
> OR
> ...


If you go the Oto, Sidthimunki route, I'd suggest atleast 4 of each. With the loaches, you would be better off having atleast 6 IMO. They are small, so you wouldn't be overstocking with 6-8.

Have you thought about a middle or top dweller for the Oto/Loach stocking. You may not see them very much and they'll stay either on the bottom or the sides of the tank (Otos). You could have a school of small tetras or rasboras that would go nicely with them.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/66-Dwarf_Hairgrass_Elocharis_acicularis.html 

Says around medium. But ill see what my options are at the LFS. I have a 17W I could also add. Im heading out tonight, last time I was there I saw some EcoComplete. I'll also see what they have in fish because I'm not a huge fan of ordering online. I plan to do good doses of Flourish. And maybe some other supplements if needed. Im hoping they will also have some good rock there so I don't have to order online or get driftwood and deal with a brown tank!

As for the Rasbora's that was apart of my initial plan and I forgot to mention it. So new stocking..
6 - Loaches
4 - Oto's
10 - Rasboras 

Im gonna take my time with this one


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Eco-complete is nice, but very pricey compared to flourite.
More light keeps foreground plants lower. Something to keep in mind no matter what you go with (I would go with a nice aquatic clover).

Stem plants are easier to maintain than runners and rhizomes, especially for background plants (just cut and go).

CO2 has way more benefits than cost when it comes to planted tanks.

Crypts are slow growers. If that is your desired ending still plant fast growers first (hygrophilia) while your tank settles in the first 2 months. Fast growers keep algae at bay till the tank settles.

Mulm is indispensable when starting your tank. Use it under your substrate.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Just got back from the store. 30 bucks for a bag of ECO! LAME So I went with the onyx sand. As for lights I got 2 PC 36W totaling at 72 watts plus if needed I have the 17W light that came with it totaling 89W then (On a 29G thats 3WPG). I also got some good lookin rock. Ill have Pics ASAP. Along with a bottle of flourish, new filter, and something else I cant remeber XD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

lol...sounds good so far...I pay 21.99 for a 20 lb bag of eco complete.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I pay 21.99 for a bag of Onyx Sand WHICH IS REALLY CLOUDY XP


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The cost of onyx to eco is comparable. It will take more onyx to achieve desired depth than eco complete.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery0/10.jpg

Is that tree a real species of plant? or is it fake or something? 

I've never seen something like that before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Its a piece of driftwood with some moss attached and trimmed to look like a tree. 

Won that guy the small tank category in the AGA aquascaping contest: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=20.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I would have never guessed. Im not surprised he won at all.


----------

